
Electric Pickup Maker Rivian Gets $700M from Amazon, Others - rmason
https://www.detroitnews.com/story/business/autos/mobility/2019/02/15/electric-pickup-maker-rivian-gets-millions-amazon-investment/2879722002/
======
franciscojgo
Now that's a sexy EV.

These are exciting times. Can't wait until these EV actually hit critical mass
and everyone, at all incomes see them as a viable option. We need $30-40K cars
that look sexy. Are we 1-3 years until this happens?

Meanwhile... I am anxious for the 2020 Jeep Gladiator that I will burn more
fuel with but am excited to actually drive in.

------
rmason
Rivian is a Detroit area company. It's been rumored for awhile that GM was
going to invest in them. GM dawdled and Amazon swooped in to get the majority
of the deal.

